

Facebook For Russia Founder Donates $1 Million To Wikipedia - profitbaron
http://www.flarevine.com/2012/01/24/facebook-for-russia-founder-donates-1-million-to-wikipedia/

======
goblin89
Good news for Wikipedia, though to be fair he did not donate (the source says
he promised to), and it's not Facebook for Russia as such (a separate social
network which copies Facebook functionality and features similar UI).

------
kokey
I'm all for donations from outside of the US, I'm also for voting to have
fewer than 7 out of 10 of the Wikipedia board be from the US. I think this is
important for the neutrality of Wikipedia, perceived and real.

------
brador
Why don't we see more large donations to open projects from western startup
CEOs?

~~~
rudiger
Facebook Founder to Donate $100 Million to Help Remake Newark’s Schools:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/23/education/23newark.html>

